# Great smelling shampoo



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Burt's Bees makes a nice smelling, mild shampoo. Smells really nice but I bathe weekly so can't say how long the smell last but makes the hair really soft. It has a built in conditioner so no need to get extra conditioner.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

I like Tropiclean. I use the Papaya with oatmeal. It's very nice with slight amount of conditioner in it and it is also soap/detergent free as not to strip the oils off the skin and dry them out. Also it contains a lot of natural surfactants (love saying that word, ha ha) as opposed to chemical ones. Surfactants are used to make the shampoo foam/lather. Most people feel the more the lather the higher the quality the shampoo is. I like it because you don't have to use as much shampoo to lather the entire coat.


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

I'm a professional groomer and I used to use Tropiclean and/or Best Shot products and really liked them (they smell good too, especially the Best Shot conditioner). I have recently (well, for about 2 years now) switched product though to Trophy Line Manely Long Hair products. They are absolutely the best thing I've ever used (and I've tried tons of shampoos)! I started using them on my horses because I have a horse who likes to rub her mane out and I was impressed by how fast her hair grew back in and also very impressed with how it completely changed her hair-it went from dry, dull and easily broken to smooth, strong, shiney and well-moisturized! Even just one application made a big difference! So then I tried it on my dogs and loved the results! It smells very good too! I use the shampoo, then the conditioner, then towel dry the dog thoroughly and rub the polisher/detangler through the coat, then blow dry. It doesn't weigh down the coat or leave residue and it makes the coat so shiney and well-moisturized! The polisher/detangler is also a life saver if your dog gets into burrs, the burrs literally slide right out! As a groomer, I've tried tons of products and liked several, but nothing is as good as Manely.


----------



## Hilabeans (Feb 27, 2018)

I like Bobbi Panter's puppy shampoo. It's salt free and tear free, it's concentrated and lasts a long time. He smells so nice when we use it!! https://www.amazon.com/Bobbi-Panter...1194&sr=8-2&keywords=dog+shampoo+bobbi+panter


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

My favorite scent is EArthbath 2 in 1 Mango Tango but honestly, the longest lasting clean smell came from Pantene 2 in 1 shampoo/conditioner. I saw multiple people swear by it on a Golden Retriever facebook group and it was cheap so I tried it. It really lasts great.


----------



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

John Paul has a pet line and their oatmeal one smells like almond heaven. We call him our almond cookie after washing.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Careful about using people shampoo on dogs as the pH is not set up for the dogs skin like a dog shampoo and can mess it up a bit. If you dog is already on the oily skin side it may not hurt much.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

I use Fresh and Clean on mine. It smells really good.....not like fruit or flowers.....and it lasts a long time. I’ve had people comment weeks later about them smelling like they’ve just been bathed.


----------

